# SafeCalm Dog Training Collar



## bvanwagner14 (Nov 13, 2017)

Just curious if anyone has used this and if so what type of results did you have? All positive results from what I have seen online but like to get more feedback from you all just in case. TIA! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

I've never heard of this collar, so I googled it. I watched this video with the sound off:






The dog in this video is extremely stressed: tail tucked in, lip-licking, disconnected. He is in avoidance, and is trying to mentally disconnect from the handler. 

Based on this video, I would not use this collar. For control, most dogs take to a prong very well, and do not show the stress and avoidance that this dog does. The irony of all these "gentle" control methods is that dogs hate them, and are so stressed by their action that they don't learn anything. Correction: they learn to hate walks.


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

I second what Castlemaid said.That poor dog looks like it's being led to certain doom.I also watch any dog training videos with the sound off so I can focus on what's actually happening instead of the sales patter


----------



## Bramble (Oct 23, 2011)

So it is like a gentle leader made out of chain? Yikes!


----------



## Heartandsoul (Jan 5, 2012)

I also watched with the sound off. Is that dogs head shaking at the end of the vid? Close up head shot, watch the ears. Looks like uncontrollable nerves. It's really subtle.


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

You can use the same technique with a regular collar if you have the discipline to stop each time the dog starts to pull. And keep the collar high on the neck. I agree that this video show a confused dog, not a confident one walking nicely on a loose leash. I would hate to see what would happen if this dog became startled and bolted.


----------



## CometDog (Aug 22, 2017)

In my opinion that dog is walking slowly because he is afraid not to. I don't like stuff that submits rather than teaches. I second the prong. It is more "feedback" than punishment and forced submission. When used properly.


----------



## Thecowboysgirl (Nov 30, 2006)

I think it's the same design as the transitional leash but that does not have a chain. You might look that up instead


----------

